# Tire/Rims for my new Brute



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Iv found my tire wheel set for my brute force 750. This is my first four wheeler and i would like to know the biggest of these tires i can go w/o a lift and cranking the shocks all they way up. I know i will have to get an offset wheel but the specks on them im unsure of. I do want 14" wheels though. Tire/Rim choice is this: ITP Mega Mayhems and 14" MSA Elixer Wheels. Im just unsure if the 27's or 28's will be the biggest i can run w/o a lift. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Normally on a 4 wheeler, you cant go over 28in without a lift. You would be safe with 27's


----------

